# Would You Go Ahead and Cut It?



## Native87 (Jun 2, 2013)

My next newbie question. I am a bit gun shy after the first hay I have ever done myself has been sitting in the field for a few days because of a front that moved in.(See Newbie Mistake in this forum)

Anyway, not only do I have that laying down, I also have another field that is ready to cut and I am afraid close to losing some of its palatability if I let it grow much longer. I have 3 days including today that the precip chance is 20% today 30% Thurs, and 30% Fri. After these three days Im back up to 60% chances. If it were yours would you go ahead and get it done. I have an option today of having someone else tedder the other field thats been laying so it will be a busy few days but crunching the numbers (lol) it is enough time to work it all. So what do you think and while I am at it what do you look for in weather patterns, precip chances etc to base your decisions on. I know this is a broad question but I just like to know what others do. Thanks again for your time. ~Terry


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends. Some years, a 50% chance of rain means it probably won't rain; some years, like this year, a 20% chance means it probably will rain.

This year, I'm not doing anything until there is a window of at least 5 days with 20% or less chance. Haven't seen that yet.

My thinking: Both alfalfa and grass have already gone past prime, so waiting a while longer won't be costing me much more in terms of quality. So I'm trading off food value quality for storage quality by waiting longer.

Watch the weather in your area, watch what other, well-established people do, and follow their lead. They will be better versed in weather patterns in your area. Make notes as to what worked/what didn't work so that you start to develop a sixth sense for what you want to do.

Hope this helps.

Ralph

You're either right or you're wrong. If you're right, get it better. If you're wrong, change it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When the stuff gets mature enough the rain will ruin it while it is standing


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have always found that it is easier to sell hay that is ripe than hay that carries the stigma of "rained on". The question of whether it was rained on is usually the first or second question the customer asks....here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## terraceridge (Jul 21, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have always found that it is easier to sell hay that is ripe than hay that carries the stigma of "rained on". The question of whether it was rained on is usually the first or second question the customer asks....here.
> Regards, Mike


I agree. I would much rather sell over-mature hay than rained-on hay. In addition, if the weather patterns are such that rain is coming every 2nd or 3rd day, there is no point in cutting it because it will probably be rained on more than once, and it may never even get baled. From a quality standpoint, young hay that was rained on once is probably better than extremely mature hay, but I doubt that hay that was rained on for a week or two is superior.

Generally, I won't cut if The Weather Channel calls for a 30% chance or higher. I usually disregard 10% and 20% chances. However, if I were in a wetter climate, I might take more chances.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

The chance of rain is important but perhaps even more so is the forcasted amount, duration and weather after the event. A quarter inch in one day with sun and low humidity the next isn't bad and I don't worry too much about it but but a two or three day event, even if not real heavy, and then hot and humid after is really bad.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Found the same to be true, easier to sell ripe hay than hay thats even had a brief shower on. If it's like here I can tell this year almost any dry hay will be worth something no matter how ripe as I've seen a LOT of hay being wrapped. Around here unless you already have it sold, you might as well put a free sign on bale age or feed it yourself.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My long range forecast looks like rain all month on accu weather. So I'm dropping as much as a I can tonight but I'm planning on wrapping it all for now. If I were you I wouldn't drop more hay . Not sure how many fields you have. But you've already got one wet one on the ground. Get that one baled up first.

A couple years ago we basically lost all hay weather between Memorial day and july 4th. But like others said its way easier to sell stemmy over grown hay than anything rained on. We ended up chopping one field right back onto the ground that year. We dropped it and just had no hope of drying it out even for mulch. Raked it up in the rain and chopped it in the rain.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Totally agree with Mike. I'd sooner market mature hay with no rain then with rained on status. Something else that I consider is how damp is the ground. If you just had a bunch of rain and the ground is saturated I will give it a couple of days for it to dry out so when I drop the hay it isn't going to add time to the drying time required. As far as weather forecasts goes, I usually use at least three weather sources to establish a trend on probabilities of significant rain/wind. I was an professional aviator for over 45 so monitoring and analyzing weather patterns was an important part of my life. I've encountered some of my worst weather conditions when the forecasters predicted a 20% chance of thunderstorms. Predicting weather patterns is a lot like playing Texas holdem...if you are always aggressive the odds are you will likely get burnt (i.e., get rained on) than someone who doesn't play a lot of hands. Time of season is also a factor I take into account. We get more weather activity in early summer than late summer so I'll take more chances in Aug than May however I add an extra drying day to my planning factors in late summer/early fall due to lower temps and less sunlight/angle of sun. Haying operations is not for the weak unless you mentally are prepared for a failure just like a baseball pitcher who is a closer...if it rains on your hay or you blow a save you have to do the best you can to move on and not second guess your decision. One other issue is equipment condition. I am a stickler on equipment maintenance as you simply can not have any major breakdowns during haying season. I am a strong proponent of replacing certain parts before they fail just like in aviation. I'm talking about sprockets, chains, blades, belts, tires, cutting knives, etc. It is hard to survive in the hay business on a shoestring budget as you have to bite the bullet and apply the required fertilizer, herbicides, and lime products regardless of long term forecasts but adjustments during droughts are effective. JMHO


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't like to cut with 30 percent or higher chance of rain but I watch the radar also. See which directions fronts and clouds are moving in our direction or not. Also drive around and see if your neighbors are cutting hay or not. Pay attention to see if they have the same type hay operation you have or see if they bale or roll the haylage type hay that is wrapped with the white plastic. That hay can go up faster than the dry hay.
I agree with the others of ripe or over ripe hay being better that hay cut at the right time but has been rained on and moldy
Good Luck


----------



## Native87 (Jun 2, 2013)

I really wamt to thank you all for the great input. All these posts go in my notebook highlighting what I can do now and the rest is for the future when and if something doesnt work so good for me. Thanks Again Everyone.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeez you guys..... ur giving per-washed a bad rap.....after all the time and energy promoting this agricultural phenomenon.... wasted.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What I would like to add is how many days of clear/dry weather do you figure you need? For example: I have sunny dry today, tomorrow and Thursday. Would you cut Tuesday morning? That gives you tues, weds and most of Thursday for drying, tedding, rake, bale. 
I have found that most of the time, grass hay will dry enough if Tedded for 2 days in dry sun. Then raked & baled on the 3rd day.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Jd...that is so dependent on other factors like humidity, ground moisture, etc. in Dixie I can cut on Monday and bale on Wednesday with Bermuda grass (not tift 85) but if we had rain before I cut and the ground moisture is high, and high humidity days, even with the big ball o fire shining bright, I still may be baling on Friday....during this time I spend a lot of time monitoring and tedding, hopefully only Ted once, but regrettably sometimes I have to Ted twice......if it rains....thrice, rain again....quadro, rain again.....you get the idea.....welcome to the wonderful dynamically changing world of haymaking ......

One year we bitch cause we don't have enough, next year we can't get it baled and we bitch some more.....it just ain't fair, ima see if I can get my congressman to see if the senate could pass a law and get this crap straightened out....they'll know what to do....


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Native87, it looks like we are somewhat in same general location. Going on all forecasts I can look at, I wouldn't put any down 'till at least maybe Sat. and that's still pretty iffy. I agree with all the others too. Remember one thing, I'm not sure of your elevation there, but here we are generally 2 weeks behind most everybody else off the mountain. Mine is just now really at where hit needs to be. Yes, it's past the boot stage, but the seed heads are not mature and the color is still good. We rarely get any up here before the first of June anyway. I feel like if I can get started next week, I should be okay. I really hate I missed last week, but that's the way it goes. Dry weather will scare you to death, wet weather will starve you to death.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I got 45 round bales up this morning and Tedded out another 15 acres. I'm hoping to get raked up tomorrow mis morning and bale before the next rain system arrives in afternoon. Storing bales under tarps until I can find homes for them.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> What I would like to add is how many days of clear/dry weather do you figure you need? For example: I have sunny dry today, tomorrow and Thursday. Would you cut Tuesday morning? That gives you tues, weds and most of Thursday for drying, tedding, rake, bale.
> I have found that most of the time, grass hay will dry enough if Tedded for 2 days in dry sun. Then raked & baled on the 3rd day.


As I said earlier, I had a mess that had been lying around for several overcast days going nowhere. Got 2 days of wind and sun, multiple trips with the tedder and had some nice rolls. I wouldn't drop any knowing water is coming. If down, keep it flipped if the sun is out. If not, go fishing.

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I baled up 45 more bales before rain moved in on Thursday late afternoon. Definitely too green. Bales all ended up >20% avg moisture. Some were 28%. All going to mulch hay.

I really agonized over this decision. We got 2+ inches of rain today. If I hadn't baled it up, it would have been driven into the mud. Then another 5 days wait for the field to dry out, then another $100 in diesel fuel, wear &tear just to pick up a lot of rained on brown hay which won't sell for much more than mushroom hay.
Oh we'll, I made the decision to bale it up and now I gotta live with it. At least I have another field cleared and ready to grow its second cutting.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say you made the right decision since you have a market for mushroom hay. Even though the hay might not bring as much money you will probably end up coming out better than if you had let it lay since you did not have to keep going over the field to get it dry plus it's better for the regrowth to get all that off quickly. Just curious how much does mushroom hay bring?

Here I would be in a real pickle since I do not have a market for mushroom hay. I can't bale it green because I can't sell moldy hay but by the same token I don't have a market for hay that has laid out over a week and has been rained on a couple times and has no color. I would consider yourself lucky that you have a way to get rid of and get a little money back on hay that the weather messed up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You can usually get 100-110 ton.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> You can usually get 100-110 ton.


I'd take that money for good hay, all day.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Really been a watchin the weather models so far, and looks like might get a window towards the end of this comin week. I got corn and pumpkins a comin up and hay a layin down. Rain here again last night. It looks when we do get a window of opporunity it'll be a all out war on grass. This is when I'll have to be careful and not lay down too much at one time. By the way, 7 more weeks 'till retirement. Really starting to get excited.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

AndyL said:


> I'd take that money for good hay, all day.


Incredible. I can barely break even selling hay at that price.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> You can usually get 100-110 ton.


 That's about what round bales of good hay that is stored in the dry go for here. There is just too many people that put up round hay with junk equipment and sell it for less than than have in it and it drives the price down. That is why I have went completely to square hay.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> That's about what round bales of good hay that is stored in the dry go for here. There is just too many people that put up round hay with junk equipment and sell it for less than than have in it and it drives the price down. That is why I have went completely to square hay.


Same here, I roll the first cut and the rest is square until I run out of storage, then I beg for more storage.....


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't make up my mind what to do here either. I still got a good 20ac to do with small squares. O grass is really getting to mature, i want to get it cut but weather is not favorable. Tomorrow chance of evening tstorm, then monday and tuesday chance of hit and miss shower/tstorm, i got one field i should just take her down lota of dead broomsedge in it from last winter so i duno. I just gota keep going with this, I wil be starting 2nd cut as soon as 1st cut is done haha. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I can't make up my mind what to do here either.


Don't worry about it, when a good window comes up it will be obvious. If you miss a chance to mow but didn't because the forecast lied, don't worry about that either, you'll get another chance.

Life is too short with many other glorious things to partake in to worry about something that is beyond your control.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Took a chance Wednesday and mowed 45 acres. Rained somewhere close everyday but missed on each of 3 fields scattered over 8 miles. Baled this evening in decent shape, just gotta get em to the barn before rain tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Took a chance Wednesday and mowed 45 acres. Rained somewhere close everyday but missed on each of 3 fields scattered over 8 miles. Baled this evening in decent shape, just gotta get em to the barn before rain tomorrow afternoon.


I should have mowed Thursday morning when the forecast changed slightly but would have been a crap shoot. Got pretty wet here at the farm several times Thursday, but the hired man who is roughly 8 miles south said it never rained there. Hayfield is roughly halfway between the farm and his house leaning a tad closer to the farm. Friday was actually mostly sunny but a tad cool, opposite of the forecast and Saturday until about 3 PM was mostly sunny then the clouds rolled in. Would have been a crap shoot for sure. See my previous post #27.

But, I had an open house for a cousins eldest daughter today and if I had hay down would have missed it. Don't get to see that side of the family much and rarely do all show up at the reunions. So worked till 3 today on other stuff then went and relaxed.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like i'm holding off calling for 1"-2" monday and tuesday now here. Then again thursday, i went around and finished up spraying the last set of fields i hayed, dang dogbane was coming on strong or milkweed not sure which it is. Next spell of nice weather i'm putting a bunch down.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> You can usually get 100-110 ton.


You should check into becoming a contact grower because you are close to Avondale . They get paid more for hay for mulch but there are rules and terms that must be followed


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Well all is not lost. Regardless of how hard or what I try my first cutting has persistent weeds. Once you get that out of the way the second cutting is the best of the season.

So you are now positioned to go after that. Hopefully the rains you got will help this second cutting grow up nice and full and you will get back what you originally lost.

Mark


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just looked at the long range forecast, rain for the next month....


----------

